# The Villain s is in da house...



## thecraw (Oct 12, 2003)




----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

SICK!!
It really looks perfect!. So what does it take to demo this thang?


----------



## thecraw (Oct 12, 2003)

I could bring it up to Lyons... not much to paddle it on yet, but let's you paddle it around. I need to be up in Lyons on Thursday for the LOG meeting. Let me know...


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

Can I take it on a short trip to Cali and give it a whirl? I'll have it back in a week or two


----------



## atom (Jan 14, 2004)

*amped*

Craw,
looks great. Have mine on order. I can't wait for it to arrive.
WTF is this post doing in Commercial Posts? (I know you work for Jackson, but this is general knowledge that the boaters want to hear. I bet some Admin did this?)
See ya on the Budo soon. Beers, Atom...


----------

